# [requête linux+] utilisateurs de Gentoo

## kasia

Bonjour,

Suite à la publication de la novuelle version de gentoo la rédaction de Linux+ a décidé de préparer un magazine consacré à Gentoo 2007. Pour cette raison nous vous proposons la coopération avec notre rédaction pour la préparation des articles au sujet de Gentoo. Magazine est consacré aux débutants, donc articles doivent traiter les sujets de base , comme installation, configuration, installation et compilation des paquetages, noveautés par rapport aux autres versions de Gentoo.

Nous attendons vos propositions. Contactez nous par l'adresse  katarzyna.winiarz@software.com.pl/

Cordialement

Katarzyna Winiarz

-- 

ndm: édition du titre comme l'auteur semble se faire absent

----------

## ercete

Bonjour,

Je suis pour ma part ravi de voir les rédactions de magazines s'intéresser à gentoo.

En revanche je trouve que l'approche est assez maladroite,

un peu d'effort sur le français que diable, si vous voulez que l'on vous aide il faut y mettre un peu du sien !

J'ai relu trois fois le post, certains mots manques, certaines phrases sont incompréhensibles...

Ah ! j'allais oublier le titre du topic n'est pas vraiment conforme aux règles du forum.

Je ne tiens pas à être désagréable mais c'est le genre de remarque que nous faisons à tous les nouveaux utilisateurs du forum, et ce le plus cordialement possible.

Donc à mes yeux pas de traitement de faveur.

[ EDIT : Je n'avais pas vu que l'adresse était en pologne, milles excuses pour mes remarques. ]

Voilà  :Smile: 

Sinon pour les renseignements, je ne suis pour ma part ni journaliste, et je n'ai pas non plus le temps de rédiger de longs textes.

En revanche nous pouvons tous ici apporter des réponses sur des sujets simples : c'est ce que nous faisons tous les jours  :Smile: 

Je serai d'ailleurs curieux de voir le contenu de ce magazine lors de sa sortie.

----------

## Mickael

@ercete, juste un peu d'indulgence pour quelqu'un qui ne semble pas avoir la langue de Molière comme langue maternelle  :Wink: 

@kasia comme le dit ercete, il serait (peut-être) préférable  d'interagir ici, dans le forum francophone, pour la rédaction des différentes catégories. J'entends par là, que nous pourrions apporter des éclaircissements sur l'installation, la configuration etc, puisque nous ne sommes pas tous journalistes   :Razz: 

En espérant te revoir ici pour en discuter. 

Cordialement.

EDIT : la notion de paquets "paquetages"  :Confused:   est assez maladroite puisque sous Gentoo tout est installé depuis les sources.

EDIT2 : Et met ton poste en conformité avec nos règles s'il te plaît

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

Je pense comme MickTux que le mieux serait peut-être de communiquer via le forum. Ce qui permettrait de corriger ou d'approfondir certains sujets.

Il serrait peut-être bien de ressortir certains sujets du forum "Documentations, Astuces et Scripts" et peut-être les actualiser, comme la francisation par exemple, autant commencer par le début.

Ce serrait peut-être bien aussi de passer ce post en post-il et de mettre un sujet plus clair. (Sinon ce post risque de ne pas etre lu)

----------

## titoucha

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> @ercete, juste un peu d'indulgence pour quelqu'un qui ne semble pas avoir la langue de Molière comme langue maternelle  

 

+1 regarde l'adresse pour lui écrire, elle est en Pologne.

----------

## Temet

Euh, je ne suis pas sûr du tout qu'elle lira vos posts.

Je pense qu'elle a laissé son mail et basta.

Comme toujours, j'ai pas dit que j'avais raison   :Laughing: 

Sinon, +1 ... quand j'ai vu le nom et l'adresse mail, j'ai pas fait la fine bouche le français. Y a des posts de français bien moins compréhensibles!

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Euh, je ne suis pas sûr du tout qu'elle lira vos posts.
> 
> Je pense qu'elle a laissé son mail et basta.
> 
> Comme toujours, j'ai pas dit que j'avais raison   

 

Non, je m'en suis assuré en PM, ce n'est pas un passage furtif, cette personne est intéressée par vos réponses  :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

J'avais eu dans les mains ce magazine a l'epoque de la Gentoo 2004.0 c'est un peu lui qui m a incité a passer sous Gentoo en fait c est en lisant l'article, et la philosophie m a bien plu...

Mais de mon souvenir l'install etait au format DVD une sorte de mix du liveCD et du CD de paquets additionels, assez deroutant, sinon niveau install c'etait plus ou moins le handbook mais avec des variantes...

Je pense que ça vaut la peine de s y interesser  :Smile: 

----------

## VisualStation

Ca ne serait pas mal  :Smile: 

Mais bon en gros, elle souhaiterait quoi ? Mettre le handbook version courte dans Linux+ ou des trucs et astuces pour Gentoo ?

----------

## neysx

 *ercete wrote:*   

> Je suis pour ma part ravi de voir les rédactions de magazines s'intéresser à gentoo.
> 
> En revanche je trouve que l'approche est assez maladroite,
> 
> un peu d'effort sur le français que diable, si vous voulez que l'on vous aide il faut y mettre un peu du sien !
> ...

 C'est du même niveau que la revue. La version 2006.0 était remplie de fautes d'orthographe, de la couverture à la dernière page.

La revue a beau venir de Pologne, quand on publie en français ou dans n'importe quelle langue, on se doit d'utiliser correctement la langue en question.

Ils ont déjà essayé de publier une version anglaise et ont contacté des devs Gentoo. Ils ont échoué.

Curieux à propos de la version polonaise de Linux+, j'ai demandé leur avis à deux devs Gentoo dont un traducteur : *irc wrote:*   

> [23 11:33:33] <neysx> What do you guys think of the Polish version of Linux+ ?
> 
> [23 11:33:42] <1> neysx: we hate it
> 
> [23 11:33:56] <2> yeah
> ...

 

Chacun est évidemment libre de leur faire cadeau d'un article. À bon entendeur...

----------

## nico_calais

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> J'avais eu dans les mains ce magazine a l'epoque de la Gentoo 2004.0 c'est un peu lui qui m a incité a passer sous Gentoo en fait c est en lisant l'article, et la philosophie m a bien plu...
> 
> Mais de mon souvenir l'install etait au format DVD une sorte de mix du liveCD et du CD de paquets additionels, assez deroutant, sinon niveau install c'etait plus ou moins le handbook mais avec des variantes...
> 
> Je pense que ça vaut la peine de s y interesser 

 

C'est avec un de leur magazine qu j'ai découvert gentoo (2005.0).  Et mes premières installs ont été faites à partir de leur procédure.

Je me souviens qu'il y avait aussi quelques erreurs ou incomprehensions. Je pense que c'est parce que l'article etait pas en français à l'original.

C'est bien pour quelqu'un qui veut découvrir et/ou qui n'a pas internet. Il y a déjà pas mal de paquets de dispo dans leur dvd.

----------

## nico_calais

 *VisualStation wrote:*   

> Ca ne serait pas mal 
> 
> Mais bon en gros, elle souhaiterait quoi ? Mettre le handbook version courte dans Linux+ ou des trucs et astuces pour Gentoo ?

 

Idem pour moi. J'ai un peu de temps en ce moment, je pourrai essayer de faire un petit article mais je ne sais pas par quel bout commencer

Et faire un handbook...bah ça sert à rien. Y en a déjà tout bien fait comme il faut.

----------

## VisualStation

 *neysx wrote:*   

>  *ercete wrote:*   Je suis pour ma part ravi de voir les rédactions de magazines s'intéresser à gentoo.
> 
> En revanche je trouve que l'approche est assez maladroite,
> 
> un peu d'effort sur le français que diable, si vous voulez que l'on vous aide il faut y mettre un peu du sien !
> ...

 

Je posais juste la question, mais linux ... je ne l'ai jamais installer avec un livre ou un magazin, le seul magazine que j'avais était celui de Windows News au quel mon père est abonné. Linux c'est en parlant avec quelques amis  :Smile: .

Mais d'apres ce que tu dis et ce que j'ai relu de la proposition, j'ai l'impression que l'article que l'on enverra sera mis directement dans le magazine ...

Je dis ca bêtement mais les procédure d'installation sont toutes dans le handbook, donc le seul truc que l'on devrait lui fournit ce sont nos impressions vis à vis de Gentoo. Ce que l'on aime et pourquoi avoir fait ce choix !

Edit : Je suis d'accord avec dap juste en dessous  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

Le je ne comprends pas ..

 ils veulent faire un mag avec une distro ?? et bien qu'ils le fassent ..

Mais ne pas compter sur la communauté pour refaire un travail existant afin de le vendre ...

----------

## anigel

 *neysx wrote:*   

> Chacun est évidemment libre de leur faire cadeau d'un article. À bon entendeur...

 

Voilà qui m'évite d'argumenter : +1

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, des éditeurs plus "classiques" sont toujours preneurs de travail de vulgarisation sérieux. J'ai eu un contact récemment chez Dunod, et je sais qu'ils seraient preneur d'un bon gros livre des familles, écrit en bon français, etc... Et en plus, vous serez payé normalement, pour un vrai travail d'auteur !

Décidemment, la cloison entre "gratuit" et "libre" est tellement mince que pas mal de gens de la remarquent même pas... Dommage...

----------

## Nattfodd

Je confirme pour la version anglaise, nous avons été plusieurs à écrire de bons gros articles (pour ma part sur les systèmes d'overlays, avec Michael Cummings) et apparemment, il n'a pas été donné suite... Dommage.

----------

## Mickael

il n'y a rien de sérieux dans cette revue alors?

----------

